# Dope [June 19th 2015]



## tari101190 (Mar 26, 2015)

Took Sundance 2015 by storm.

Best trailer ever?





> High-school senior Malcolm (Shameik Moore) and his friends Jib (Tony Revolori) and Diggy (Kiersey Clemons) bond over '90s hip-hop culture, their studies and playing music in their own punk band. A chance encounter with a drug dealer named Dom lands Malcolm and company at the dealer's nightclub birthday party; when the scene turns violent, they flee -- with the Ecstasy that Dom secretly hid in Malcolm's backpack. A wild adventure ensues as the youths try to evade armed thugs who want the stash.



[YOUTUBE]ST9YnvePPgg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2015)

I've been waiting to see this.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks pretty good.  NF isn't interested in these kinds of stories though, there isn't a generic white hero saving the the day for some peoples liking.  I.E. Liam Neeson.


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2015)

Was a pretty enjoyable movie.  Good bits of humor and a serviceable enough plot.  Shameik Moore has a good future ahead of him should he pick his movies carefully.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2015)

Why does the title say July when this is already in theaters?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2015)

Finally saw it. The plot didn't do much for me, but man was this movie fun. Lot of great comedic moments, great soundtrack, good performances. Dat old school style.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2015)

I have to post in here, so I am


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gswAcjmNFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2015)

Someone buy me a ticket,please.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 4, 2015)

Only just came out here. Didn't disappoint.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YYAdh9KT7wM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Sep 11, 2015)

I watched first show of this movie. 3/5 good movie. reminds me of an early 90's movie like poetic justice, Menace II Society and fresh rolled into one.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice film. I found A$AP Rocky's performance quite impressive even though he had limited screen time.  I really enjoyed the chemistry between the nerd crew. The coming of age premise was ok for this environment, but I thought this ran a little long.  Definitely had a 90's hood movies feel with a millennial mindset.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YYAdh9KT7wM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 13, 2015)

random      af


----------

